# What size to crop to initially?



## tamiam (Feb 27, 2011)

This seems like the simplest question, but what size should one initially crop a photo.. 5x7, 8x10, since I don't know what size the customer will eventually want. If I crop an image tight, in a 5x7 size because that is the crop that looks best on the particular image, and they later want an 8x10 then I may need some of the image that has been cropped of because of the different dimension ratio. Same thing if I crop for an 8x10 and they want a 5x7. 
If I didn't want to crop tight in on the image it wouldn't be an issue. But to be able to show the customer proofs that look artistically like I want, I need a tight crop. 
I promise, I have searched and searched to try to find the answer to the this and all I can find are articles on HOW to crop, and crop size ratios.


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder the same thing... good question.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 27, 2011)

You could give them multiple crops, and just label them appropriately so that they don't try to print the 5x7 one in 8x10.  Or you could just give them prints in the size they want, instead of files.

For proofs, I would just pick a size and show them that.  Just leave enough room in your composition to crop.  If you completely fill the frame while shooting, an 8x10 crop will be tricky without cutting something off.


I think this is really only an issue if you're giving them the files and leaving the printing up to them...  If you're just giving them prints - don't crop until you know what size they want... Or just pick a size and tell them that they can order other sizes, you just chose that size for the purpose of showing them proofs.


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2011)

tamiam said:


> This seems like the simplest question, but what size should one initially crop a photo.. 5x7, 8x10, since I don't know what size the customer will eventually want. If I crop an image tight, in a 5x7 size because that is the crop that looks best on the particular image, and they later want an 8x10 then I may need some of the image that has been cropped of because of the different dimension ratio. Same thing if I crop for an 8x10 and they want a 5x7.
> If I didn't want to crop tight in on the image it wouldn't be an issue. But to be able to show the customer proofs that look artistically like I want, I need a tight crop.
> I promise, I have searched and searched to try to find the answer to the this and all I can find are articles on HOW to crop, and crop size ratios.


Leave the photo at it's native aspect ratio, until the client decides what aspect ratio they want.

If you feel you must crop proofs to satisfy your artistic vision of how the photo should look, what the client subsequently wants is moot, and that's why your not finding an answer to your question online.

It sounds like you want to artistically crop to random, non-standard aspect ratios.


----------

